# Should i buy a prs 594 or an R9?



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm on the fence btw these two models. I've owned quite a few from both maufacturers over the years and really dig both brands.

How are these low turn 58/15 pups?

My plan would be to install a set of thornbuckers in the r9, should i go down the lp road.

Let's hear your thoughts! Don't hold back...lol!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

How many historic Lesters have you owned.... did you keep any of them? How many 594s have you owned? Hmmmm


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

If I was actually on the fence, I'd go with the PRS, since I feel they play better. 

BUT, I'd never be on that fence, cause lesters look way cooler.

If you're going to spend that kind of dough, get Brian Monty to build you an LP style guitar (for probably a bit less). I picked up Glen Morris' R9 and we put it back down quickly and kept playing my monty, because they were in completely separate arenas (which is why he offered me $12K in gear for it....and why refused).


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’m biased because I love my 594, but I say PRS. The “low turn” 58/15s sound great and it has a fantastic neck profile. That said, I have only played two R9s in stores, so I haven’t had much of a reference for comparison.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> How many historic Lesters have you owned.... did you keep any of them? How many 594s have you owned? Hmmmm


4...
Lol!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> If I was actually on the fence, I'd go with the PRS, since I feel they play better.
> 
> BUT, I'd never be on that fence, cause lesters look way cooler.
> 
> If you're going to spend that kind of dough, get Brian Monty to build you an LP style guitar (for probably a bit less). I picked up Glen Morris' R9 and we put it back down quickly and kept playing my monty, because they were in completely separate arenas (which is why he offered me $12K in gear for it....and why refused).


Now I know you're crazy (or full of it). That kinda cash could get you 2-3 more built!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you are talking a brand new 594, get a used private stock instead?


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I've had many PRS going back to the 1980s ... Custom 24, first year McCarty, HB, AT, Dragon III. But, I haven't kept any of them. I have kept my Gibson Historic reissues though. So my vote is R9!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> Now I know you're crazy (or full of it). That kinda cash could get you 2-3 more built!


Yeah, but I'd have to try and sell the 4 amps. Actually, I'd have him build me his "JCM800" and probably keep it. I'd sell the other 3 and make about $6K. Then I'd have to wait a year for my new guitar.

Trust me. I thought about it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

For comfort and overall playability I'd go with the PRS and swap the pups. I haven't tried the new ones but in general I really don't like PRS pups. DGT's are exempted, they are great.

For cool factor it's the R9 though.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

As much of a trditionalist as I am, I don't mind the double cut look of the 594 however the switch placement on the upper horn ruins it for me. Call me fussy, but for $5K it has to be perfect.

I'm also a fan of the "snap" you get from a wraptail bridge, no intonation problems with the PRS non-adjustable. 

A combo of 594/original McCarty would interest me: current double-cut body, wraptail bridge, and a SG-style control layout: 2 vol. & 2 tone controls and a selector switch on the lower bout. I understand WHY Paul swapped the position of the vol. & tone knobs on the SC series but it messes me up.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

adcandour said:


> If I was actually on the fence, I'd go with the PRS, since I feel they play better.
> 
> BUT, I'd never be on that fence, cause lesters look way cooler.
> 
> If you're going to spend that kind of dough, get Brian Monty to build you an LP style guitar (for probably a bit less). I picked up Glen Morris' R9 and we put it back down quickly and kept playing my monty, because they were in completely separate arenas (which is why he offered me $12K in gear for it....and why refused).


I played a monty lp at the 12th fret. It was really nice....played really well and rang out, but the bookmatching wasnt great...there was a little gap issue on the go. As well, the gibson lettering on the headstock didnt look super good.

That being said, it played great. What's the deal on these? Well made? One piece bodies? 

It's a shame TGS doesn't have in stock some nice looking 594s....if one in a cool mccarty burst was in stock, i'd probably go for it.

I played a new mccarty in Toronto last month. I beleive it had the regular 58/15s. Sounded good.

There's just something about a deadly lemonburst lp with double whites, though.

All over the friggin' map!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Prsman said:


> I played a monty lp at the 12th fret. It was really nice....played really well and rang out, but the bookmatching wasnt great...there was a little gap issue on the go. As well, the gibson lettering on the headstock didnt look super good.
> 
> That being said, it played great. What's the deal on these? Well made? One piece bodies?


The Gibson lettering? He puts "Monty" on them. They're amazing guitars. Not sure what else I can say about them, other than it's better than any Gibson I tried (although I did play an awesome Collector's Choice at bluehugh's place that I'd say it's on par with).


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

In 2015 I bought my first PRS, a McCarty.

I liked it so much that in 2016 I sold 4 of my 5 Gibson's. Better ergonomics, better intonation, clearer, better low end yet somehow not muddy, and a midrange that just sings and sustains.

The one Gibson I kept is an R9, but it rarely gets played. I pulled it out for an audition a couple months ago so I would look the part going in, and although it sounded great I found myself wishing I had my McCarty the whole time. Started rehersing with my PRS and I haven't played the Les Paul since. I've thought about selling it since I'm not a collector and don't typically hang on to stuff that doesn't get used, but I worry that I'll regret it and Gibson has recently done their best to ensure that they don't make them like they used to so I'm reluctant to let it go.

2015 broke the Gibson spell for me. That year they f*cked everything up so bad I've lost all interest in them. YMMV.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

adcandour said:


> The Gibson lettering? He puts "Monty" on them. They're amazing guitars. Not sure what else I can say about them, other than it's better than any Gibson I tried (although I did play an awesome Collector's Choice at bluehugh's place that I'd say it's on par with).
> 
> View attachment 150905


I think it's one of his earlier offerings from the early 90s. Pretty sure it had a gibson shaped headstock.

It still caught my eye, as the top looked killer. When i picked it up and gave'r a strum, I was impressed too... felt really alive and resonant.

Will have to drop him a line and have a chat.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

_Azrael said:


> In 2015 I bought my first PRS, a McCarty.
> 
> I liked it so much that in 2016 I sold 4 of my 5 Gibson's. Better ergonomics, better intonation, clearer, better low end yet somehow not muddy, and a midrange that just sings and sustains.
> 
> ...


I've owned a couple mccarty's in the past. I had one in Santana yellow that I really regret selling, even though I didn't dig those stock PUPs.

When I gigged, i would often take my r9 and mccarty. I always felt I played better on the prs. I dig that snap too.

It's kind of a shame, as a lemonburst lp is the nicest looking axe of all time!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Prsman said:


> I think it's one of his earlier offerings from the early 90s. Pretty sure it had a gibson shaped headstock.
> 
> It still caught my eye, as the top looked killer. When i picked it up and gave'r a strum, I was impressed too... felt really alive and resonant.
> 
> Will have to drop him a line and have a chat.


Well, he was gibson's authorized repairman in Canada for many years, so he's extremely good at doing the best of 'Gibson'. It just doesn't make sense to me to buy "higher end" Gibson when I can get custom shop quality for less $$$.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Too subjective to answer. I've had more luck with r8's than r9's anyway.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Hmm... tough one. I agree that a lemonburst R9 is about as cool as it gets, especially if you could get some double cremes to go in there. I haven't played the 594, but the new PRS stuff is looking pretty sweet. Maybe you should pick up a used R7 or R8 and a standard McCarty; the two of them used would probably cost about what the new R9 would. If you had to pick one... my gut says the R9 although the PRS might actually have better playability and weight.

W.


----------



## DeeSee (Jan 18, 2018)

Prsman said:


> I played a monty lp at the 12th fret. It was really nice....played really well and rang out, but the bookmatching wasnt great...there was a little gap issue on the go. As well, the gibson lettering on the headstock didnt look super good.
> 
> That being said, it played great. What's the deal on these? Well made? One piece bodies?


I ended up buying that guitar. Walked into the store to try out a used 2008 LP and saw this on the wall:


















Priorities changed very quickly once I saw THAT. My unattainable dream guitar (a “proper” ‘59 replica). It was hanging next to a $10K+ Historic Gibson or whatever and was far nicer IMO . Not to mention it cost way less. Beautiful guitar. Handmade by Monty from scratch.

I A/B/C’d the 2008, Historic and Monty and would’ve chosen the Monty every time.


----------



## DeeSee (Jan 18, 2018)

I’ve owned a lot of guitars over the years and this is the only one I felt needed a name (Penny), if that’s any indication of how sweet it is.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

594.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Prsman said:


> I played a monty lp at the 12th fret. It was really nice....played really well and rang out, but the bookmatching wasnt great...there was a little gap issue on the go. As well, the gibson lettering on the headstock didnt look super good.
> That being said, it played great. What's the deal on these? Well made? One piece bodies? ...[ ]...





adcandour said:


> The Gibson lettering? He puts "Monty" on them. They're amazing guitars. Not sure what else I can say about them, other than it's better than any Gibson I tried (although I did play an awesome Collector's Choice at bluehugh's place that I'd say it's on par with).
> View attachment 150905





Prsman said:


> I think it's one of his earlier offerings from the early 90s. Pretty sure it had a gibson shaped headstock. It still caught my eye, as the top looked killer. When i picked it up and gave'r a strum, I was impressed too... felt really alive and resonant.Will have to drop him a line and have a chat.





adcandour said:


> Well, he was gibson's authorized repairman in Canada for many years, so he's extremely good at doing the best of 'Gibson'. It just doesn't make sense to me to buy "higher end" Gibson when I can get custom shop quality for less $$$.


Brian made a few Les Paul '59 copies with Gibson logos on them years ago. Fantastic playing guitars, clearly not intended to be super-accurate copies, very easy to spot. For the past few years, he's made guitars with his own designs and branding, although he still does restorations on old Gibson electrics. Here's a restoration on a '57 Special he did last year. Yes, you read that right:

Monty-LesPaulSpecialConversion by Nate Lamy, on Flickr


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

The monty's i'm sure are serious instruments, but i caved and bought an r8. I hope to god this puts to rest the doublebucker GAS


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

You done good. That's fn outstanding!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Aesthetically, the right side of my brain would really, badly, want the R9, but for ergonomics and playability that suits picky me, my left side says 594.


----------

